# Allington Bylaw - is he out there?



## Missing Tom (23 January 2011)

Hi, I am trying to find out about my ex horse, Allington Bylaw ('Tom') who is a 17hh, bay gelding, freeze marked 34CU and about 14 years old now. I bought him as a foal, but sadly had to sell him when he was 4 years old. He was sold about 3 years ago from a Surrey yard (photo below), but the owner did not keep a record of who he was sold to. I would be so grateful for any news, and will respect the confidentiality of anyone who gets in touch. Diane.





[/IMG]


----------



## Cuffey (23 January 2011)

Pictures here
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c....htm+allington+bylaw&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk


----------



## Missing Tom (23 January 2011)

Hi Cuffey, thank you so much for sending the photos of Tom, but this was where I got the latest photo of him from. Unfortunately, the yard owner said she sold him about 3 years ago, but has no record of who to.

Good luck with your work with transporting horses humanely. I fund raised for the ILPH on the same issue many years ago to try and stop live horses being exported for meat from the UK. It seems there will always be people who put money over suffering, but if the public are made aware, sometimes change does happen.


----------



## Cuffey (23 January 2011)

Can you get his British Dressage record to see if he has competed since changing hands?

His passport suggests he is slightly older than you remember or was he listed correctly?

ALLINGTON BYLAW 

Competition name(s) BD   ALLINGTON BYLAW 

Date of Birth 01-Jan-1994  
Gender Gelding  
Colour Bay  
Height  
Breed Horse  
Submitted by British Horse Database 

Try a posting on Tracing Equines if you have not already done so
http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/horses/


----------



## Missing Tom (23 January 2011)

Thank you again for being so helpful.  I will visit Tracing Equines now.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 January 2011)

There is nothing on his BD record after 2003.

Good luck finding him.


----------



## Missing Tom (24 January 2011)

Thank you Sussexbythesea for that info. I am so grateful for people bothering to help, and shows how much we horse lovers understand the distress involved with not being able to trace a beloved horse.

Perhaps he is with someone who is a hunter, or hacker, who does not need to check the missing horse pages. I just hope he is happy and well looked after. If I could turn back time, I would have asked the person who bought him from me to let me know if she decided to sell him, and I could have kept in touch with his life. I guess that is what I would advise anyone who has to sell their horse, but does not want to.


----------



## joyrider (24 January 2011)

Know exactly how you feel. I reluctantly sold my home bred 4 yr old in July 2010 to a so called mother and daughter that were not what they seemed. Within 6 weeks noticed him advertised (I let him go for nearly half what I wanted for him) tried to contact them to ask what went wrong and they didn't answer. Thankfully I have tracked him down (due to being advertised again) and am happy he is in a much better place (at an EC) for now! I felt so guilty like I'd let him down and if I could would have him straight back!!


----------



## Missing Tom (25 January 2011)

Hi Joyrider, and thank you for letting me know others have felt the same. Glad for you that you were able to trace your horse, and that is the best we can do, if circumstances force us to sell them. At least then we can be a 'backstop' if it looks like they are in trouble.


----------



## cally6008 (15 February 2014)

The OP is still looking for details of where Tom is


----------



## Missing Tom (15 February 2014)

Have you seen Warhorse? My missing horse looks very much like him, but freezemarked 34CU! Wish I could have the same luck in finding him..


----------



## laurabeth1992 (12 February 2015)

Hi tom is our horse, we have had him for 7 years, please email me laurabeth1992@icloud.com
Thanks Laura


----------



## cally6008 (12 February 2015)

I've messaged the OP for you Laura
You will have made her day


----------

